# Calibre - displaying ONLY latest imported books?



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Calibre is driving me mad sometimes and I'm sure there's a very easy way around it...

If I import some new books and want to edit the metadata etc... sometimes in the middle of this process it (I do something?) decides to mix this new batch into (alphabetical order) my whole library. I'm then left trying to remember which books/authors I imported and having to search for them (invaribly probably missing one or two at times).

Is there an easy way of ONLY making it display the VERY latest imported batch of books please?

Probably something very silly and easy... right? LOL!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gazerwolf (Dec 24, 2009)

There is an option in the Add book preferences that lets you automatically add a Tag to newly added books. (I use NEW)


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Gazerwolf said:


> There is an option in the Add book preferences that lets you automatically add a Tag to newly added books. (I use NEW)


I'm confused LOL! So you add a "new" tag to the books you import in Calibre ONLY to work with them for a few minutes (maybe editing metadata or adding a cover before putting them onto your Kindle). Then you remove this "new" tag from the books, only to add "new" tags to your next batch of new books that you import into Calibre...? 

So there's no way of making Calibre JUST display the latest added books...?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gazerwolf (Dec 24, 2009)

That's what I do. I remove the NEW tag when I'm done processing new books.

I think you can sort by date...that might work better for you.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The default Date column is the date added to Calibre, and you can do an ascending or descending sort by clicking on the column header.

Mike


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Gazerwolf said:


> That's what I do. I remove the NEW tag when I'm done processing new books.
> 
> I think you can sort by date...that might work better for you.


Thanks


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

jmiked said:


> The default Date column is the date added to Calibre, and you can do an ascending or descending sort by clicking on the column header.
> 
> Mike


I tried adding the date column and clicking to make it sort by "newest" before I started this thread. I think I added about 15 books or so but only 4 got entered with the latest date, the rest of the "new" books had all sorts of various dates. Makes me think it's not the date they were imported/added to Calibre but maybe (?) the date you downloaded the books to your computer or something. Otherwise, why wouldn't all the books I added have the same date? Very confusing..!?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry Anso, I've not found a better way of doing it than a variation of what other people have suggested... I put a series name against the book until I've got them sorted and remove it later.

The only other approach I can think of is that you could have a second Calibre database (set it up in the menu under the button with the books and the number of books on it) and keep this database empty, then import the books into that database, tidy them up and move them to your main database.


----------

